# Colnago CX-1



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm surprised that no one has posted about this already.

http://www.velonews.com/article/77022/new-product-colnago-cx-1-frame



> The Colnago CX-1 is the first product to come out of the company's Revolution development and design project.
> 
> The company says the CX-1 was designed for "young racing riders who have asked for an aggressive, ultra-modern frameset. The CX-1 is a high-performance frameset with a dynamic ride that will allow riders to fly up climbs."
> 
> ...


http://www.colnago.com/revolution/index-eng.html for the Flash multi-media presentation about this new frame.

It's supposed to be lighter than any current Colnago frame, is made in Asia, will come in 8 different sizes, be more aggressive than anything Colnago currently offers. I wouldn't mind seeing one up close when they become available in November of this year.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Squidward said:


> I'm surprised that no one has posted about this already.


We did ... http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=130082


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

DOH! Hate it when that happens!


----------

